# Mixes schneiden!



## x-Reality (14. März 2002)

Hi Leute!

Hab einen Mix der aus 12 Trax besteht in wav ca. 800MB. Will nun den Mix so schneiden das ich die 12 Trax habe. Dann will ich das ganze noch in Mp3 umwandeln. Mit welchem Programm mache ich so was am besten? 

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## AKM<2b> (14. März 2002)

Cool Edit. zum Beispiel. kann Wav und Mp3. 
oder halt jedes andere Editing Tool...


----------



## x-Reality (14. März 2002)

Das Programm sollte schnell sein und keinen Qualitätsverlust haben. Ich such nicht irgennd eine "billig" Software sondern eine Software die genau richtig ist für das was ich will und sie sollte die beste sein.

Danke.

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## AKM<2b> (14. März 2002)

Du kannst Cooledit kaufen für teures geld. Wenns dich beruhigt. 
2b


----------



## NocTurN (14. März 2002)

Also ich kann nur Steinberg Wavelab empfehlen, CoolEdit 2k ist zwar auch nicht zu verachten aber leider wollte das programm manchmal leider nicht so wie ich


----------



## Arno (14. März 2002)

Hi X-Reality!!

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht was Du willst?

Im Forum hast Du vor noch nicht alzu langer Zeit einen Crack von Wavelab 4.0 gesucht, und jetzt fragst Du nach einem Wave-Editor der nicht nur gut, sondern auch teuer sein soll.

Für mich passt das nicht zusammen.

Aber nun gut.

Zu den Vorschlägen die Du bisher erhalten hast,gesellen sich noch Programme wie "Proo Tools" der Firma Digidisign, Nuendo der Fa. Steinberg, Cakwalk Sonar usw. 

Mit all diesen Programmen kannst Du eine Aufnahme im 96 khz. Bereich bewerkstelligen so dass Du keine Qualitätsverluste hinnehmen musst.

Leider lassen sich diese Wave-Dateien nicht im einen für den CD-abspielbaren Format brennen. 
Somit mußt du auf 44 runterdithern, dass Du die Datei auch abspielen kannst. 

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mit einem einfachen Audiograbber die komplette Datei in einen Sequenzer bzw. Waveeditor einladen, die Datei zurechtschneiden und mit diversen Plugins die Lautstärke, Bässe usw. nachregeln.

Achso, teuer wird es dann sowieso. Du kannst Dir ja mal die Masteringeffekte von Waves oder TC Native ansehen damit Du weißt, dass gute Software richtig Kohle kostet. 


Gruß

Arno


----------



## x-Reality (14. März 2002)

Hi!

@all Danke erst mal!

@Arno 

Ich lege schon seid längerer Zeit auf und habe wenig mit meinem PC in Sachen Musik gemacht. Doch vor ca. 2 Monaten habe ich mir Demos von Programmen gezoggen und ein wenig rum gebastelt. Ich stecke viel Geld in Mixer, Turntables, usw. Naja und dann hab ich halt gehört das es Cracks für die Programme gibt usw. Also dachte ich mir warum kaufen wenn es viel einfacher geht. Es war falsch und es tut mir auch Leid. Sorry! Wavelab muss ich ganz ehrlich zugeben entsprach nicht meinen Wünschen. Also Danke für eure Hilfe. Werd mir nun erst mal Demos suchen gehen und mich dann für was entscheiden mit dem ich auch wirklich was anfangen kann und genau meinen Wünschen und Vorstellungen entspricht. Dann werd ich es mir natürlich kaufen.

Also viele liebe Grüsse an alle

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Arno (14. März 2002)

Hi Andreas!!!

Mit Deinem letzten Posting hast Du 250.000 Punkte gesammelt.
Bei Deinen ersten Auftritten die ich in diesem Forum von Dir gelesen habe, dachte ich, dass Du auch nur einer von denen bist, die sich gute Ratschläge aus den jeweiligen Foren holen, die Software dann irgendwo aus dem Netz ziehen, und dann meinen, sie könnten innerhalb 
von wenigen Minuten aus einer mittelmäßigen Wave-Datei eine hundertprozentigen Edel-Mix zimmern.

Tut mir leid, war ein Denkfehler.

Aber auf Deine ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen:

Einer der wirklichen guten Waveeditoren ist und bleibt nunmal Wavelab der Fa. Steinberg.

Geh doch bitte mal auf die Internetseite http://www.plugins.de 
Auf der Seite mit den Audioplugins findest Du unter Direct-X-Plugins und VST-Plugins fast alle Sachen (zwar nur Shareware) die Du mit Wavelab oder Cubase usw. einbinden und zur Bearbeitung Deiner Wavedateien gebrauchen kannst.


Wenn Du einmal Deine ursprüngliche Datei mit der vergleichst, die Du mit den Effekten bearbeitet aus Deinem PC herausholst, wirst Du schnell feststellen, was in einem Tonstudio so alles möglich ist.


Ach noch was:#

Du schreibst, dass Du "auflegst"!

Das kenn ich, nur ist es bei mir schon etwas länger her!!

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, Dir die Software " Ableton Live 1.1" der Firma Ableton einmal anzuschauen.

Absolutes Live-Mixing mit vorher eingeladenen Wavefiles, Samples usw. und das ohne höhrbare Latenzen, Aussetzer usw.

Für den Livebetrieb, und somit dass was Du jeden Tag brauchst, das beste, was mir je unter die Finger gekommen ist.

Entweder in der neuen Ausgabe von Keyboards oder Keys wird derzeit ein Workshop über dieses außergewöhnliche Programm vorgestellt


Try it 


und nochmals sorry für meine vorgefertigen Gedankengänge.


Gruß  Arno


----------

